# Sprocket and drum assembly



## jbollinger444 (9 mo ago)

My son has a 1991 simplicity O turn and the sprocket drum assembly wore out and can't find a replacement"its a 9 tooth"...any suggestions as to where to find one ? . Its in great condition other than that.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello jbollinger, welcome to the forum.

You will need the model number if you are going to find parts for it. Check the Simplicity parts diagrams in partstree.com 

I have encountered a similar problem for replacement pulley on a 2008 Rhino finish mower. I'm having it made at a machine shop ($$$). Well, it's either that or junk it...


----------



## strexji (8 mo ago)

A sprocket drum get together is comprised by two correlative, radially-distinct sprocket drum gathering parts. The gathering includes an empty, round and hollow drum and a sprocket wheel having an odd number of sprocket teeth. The two gathering parts meet along two surfaces.

snaptube vidmate


----------

